# How to make pancakes



## victory_rose

SNIP

Ingredients

A good basic recipe to start you on your way to making pancakes from scratch is this one:

1 cup flour
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 egg, beaten
1 cup milk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

Instructions

- Mix the flour, sugar, salt and baking powder in a bowl. If you have a whisk, use it, and make sure the ingredients are well mixed. Otherwise you can use a fork.
- In another bowl, beat the egg, then add the milk and oil. Mix until it is thoroughly combined.
- Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and whisk them together for about a minute. The mixture should be a bit lumpy.
- Heat a griddle or large cast iron skillet over medium heat until a drop of water dropped onto the skillet sizzles.
- Now pour about a third of a cup of batter into the pan. This isn’t exact. If you want larger pancakes, pour more. For smaller pancakes, pour less batter.
- Cook the first side approximately two minutes two minutes or until the bubbles that form on the top pop.
- Flip it over and let the other side cook for about a minute or until golden brown.


----------



## firering

Thanks for your recipe. I have come to Kiti but I haven't aten pancakes there. But, It seems that you got a mistake. Kiti is in Hanoi of Vietnam, not in Thailan. And this is Thailan expat forum, not Vietnam expat forum. 
I have just come to Thailand from Vietnam. And, I'll come back Vietnam next october. 
Have fun!


----------



## BlueGirl

Try a Prairie recipe from Kansas. I believe many people living in the Midwest in the US did not know how to cook eggplant, so they would remove the purple skin, slice the eggplant, put it in a egg and milk 'wash' and fry it in butter and then put maple syrup over it. Try it. Its yummy.


----------

